# Asymmetrical Twin Board - How Does that Work for a Goofy Rider?



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

lol wut?

10char


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Since it's twin, there's no difference between the nose and tail. The flex pattern, insert packs and everything else are all centered. The heel side cut will still go on your heel.

Now if it was a directional asymm board, then yes, it would have to be built for goofys and regs. But since it's a twin, the only difference is your graphics will be "backwards". Whereas a symmetrical twin (or symmetrical twinish/directional twin/directional for that matter) you would flip the bindings, the asym twin you just mount the bindings exactly the same as a regular rider then flip the board around.

Since it's twin, it doesn't change anything.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

nose is nose, tail is tail. your side cut is the same on both sides of the board. think of it that way. i dont know if any manufactures make true "ASYM" anymore.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The Park Pickle (and Rider's Choice Pickle for this year) is an asymmetrical true twin. The heel edge sidecut is different than the toe edge. If you are goofy or regular, you have to mount your bindings with the highback on the heelside and then just ride it that way. Of course, you could choose to have the deeper sidecut on your toes, but it was designed to be ridden heels on the smaller (more agressive) radius side cut.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> nose is nose, tail is tail. your side cut is the same on both sides of the board. think of it that way


Not quite. The board has different side cuts on each side of the board. Gnu gave the board a specific heel side radius, and a toe side specific radius. So, even though it's twin, if your goofy- you want to ride it tail first.

Op- just "ride that shit backwards".


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> The Park Pickle (and Rider's Choice Pickle for this year) is an asymmetrical true twin. The heel edge sidecut is different than the toe edge. If you are goofy or regular, you have to mount your bindings with the highback on the heelside and then just ride it that way. Of course, you could choose to have the deeper sidecut on your toes, but it was designed to be ridden heels on the smaller (more agressive) radius side cut.


ha, well im mistaken then. Neat that they brought back old tech. (unless theyve had it all along?) then way to stay with the 90s




fattrav said:


> Not quite. The board has different side cuts on each side of the board. Gnu gave the board a specific heel side radius, and a toe side specific radius. So, even though it's twin, if your goofy- you want to ride it tail first.


im an idiot then. sorry (walk away, tail between the legs)


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

To be honest, I rode a PP 147, 150 and 153 last year and the last thing on my mind was how awesome having tigher radius sidecut on my heels was. It lacked in pop; even my Horror 147 snapped better. Did it jib well? Sure, pretty well but there are other decks that jib better, are more versatile, don't cost almost 500 and won't split top sheets in the first season when they are ridden by pussies who won't hit any features besides ride on 2' boxes. /rant


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> im an idiot then. sorry (walk away, tail between the legs)


Heh... I had to go check asymmetric in the dictionary to see if I had it right.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

well i feel that asym and directional should be switched around.

maybe not. i dunno


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification, guys

Looks like I'll get the Rider's Choice Pickle and take the advice of "mount your bindings with the highback on the heelside" and then "ride that shit backwards".

I just wish my skill level was high enough so that I could be confident of noticing any differences due to the assymetry.

I really liked my old Rider's Choice and from the reviews I read it looks like this year's model has some decent tech upgrades.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

dave1billion said:


> Thanks for the clarification, guys
> 
> Looks like I'll get the Rider's Choice Pickle and take the advice of "mount your bindings with the highback on the heelside" and then "ride that shit backwards".
> 
> ...



Well, I think you'd have to be pretty damned good. I think you'll certainly find it a little easier with heel turns (i'm not saying that asymmetric is a gimmick), but probably not to the point where your going to pop lollies in your trousers over it. 

I have only really ridden twin and directional twin boards before and can only slightly tell the difference in flex on the directional when riding them, but even thin, i would put that down to "it felt twitchy because i was riding switch".


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't let it influence you too much (the asymmetry). It's something you wouldn't notice because you'll just adjust to it.


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

The asymemtry isn't a dealbreaker for me either way. 

It's $20 more but I like the Gnu "blue denim" graphics on the asymm board better than the "leather" graphics on the true twin board. I'm not cool enough to rock like the Fonz and I feel like I'd have to wear some gold chains or something with all that black leather and those zippers. 

fattrav, I see you're from Oz. Ever ridden in NZ? I didn't take my RC with me there last year and the icy conditions at Treble Cone and Cardrona convinced me to never leave home without my Rider's Choice again. Yeah, I suck that much, but the magnetraction on the RC board is a feature where I really can notice a difference.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

dave1billion said:


> The asymemtry isn't a dealbreaker for me either way.
> 
> It's $20 more but I like the Gnu "blue denim" graphics on the asymm board better than the "leather" graphics on the true twin board. I'm not cool enough to rock like the Fonz and I feel like I'd have to wear some gold chains or something with all that black leather and those zippers.
> 
> fattrav, I see your from Oz. Ever ridden in NZ? I didn't take my RC with me there last year and the icy conditions at Treble Cone and Cardrona convinced me to never leave home without my Rider's Choice again. Yeah, I suck that much, but the magnetraction on the RC board is a feature where I really can notice a difference.


Aint nothing cooler than the Fonz. Im originally from NZ, only been in Aussie since April this year. I usually ride Ruapehu and have only ridden in the south at Mt Hutt and Porters. Magnetraction or some form of additional edge hold is almost a requirement for NZ im starting to believe, yeah sure you see pictures in magazines of huge pow rooster tails, but the majority of the time, its ice with a mix of death cookies under the skin. I know the vario grip from my NeverSummer was making short work of Turoa's ice last year and compared to riding a standard radii sidecut board in previous seasons.


----------

